# My mockup of the 20th Century Fox Fanfare



## Will Armitage (Oct 11, 2014)

Here's a quick mockup of the 20th Century Fox Fanfare I did last night, the ProjectSam brass isn't really cutting though and sounds real "plastic". Does anyone know of any better brass samples for fanfare pieces?


https://soundcloud.com/armitage_product ... ox-fanfare


----------



## Christof (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes, Cinebrass from Cinesamples.
What happened to the snare drum rhythm at the beginning?It was not what I expected to hear rhythm wise.


----------



## Will Armitage (Oct 11, 2014)

My snare drum sample isn't the best and made the best of what I had to work with. Thank you for the suggestion of Cinebrass. I'm currently debating whether to get Cinebrass or the EWQL. I think brass is one of the more difficult sections to convincingly emulate.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Oct 11, 2014)

You could try Sample Modeling...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAxja5OR5_I

o=<


----------



## RiffWraith (Oct 11, 2014)

Christof @ Sat Oct 11 said:


> What happened to the snare drum rhythm at the beginning?



I thought the same thing. Will - it's not the samples that it is the problem - it's the programming; it's the rhythm. You can still have proper rhythm even with bad samples.

Cinebrass sounds great, as does EW Hollywood Brass. You will need a good reverb with the latter to do the "big orchestral thing" .

Cheers.


----------



## Will Armitage (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks guys, I compared Cinebrass to the Sample Modeling, and to my ears, the latter sounded the best. I'm going to go back and try to revise the rhythm. I feel like I'm always battling my composing setup, between the latency/lack of response to dynamics of my MIDI keyboard and spend loads of time quantizing the samples as a result. Thanks again!


----------



## Christof (Oct 11, 2014)

The snare drums problem is not the sound, the rhythm is totally different to the original.

I think strings are the most difficult section to emulate, with brass you can cheat much more.

Good luck


----------

